

Does the World Really Need Yahoo Anymore? - raghus
http://seekingalpha.com/article/207387-does-the-world-really-need-yahoo-anymore

======
nose
What about YUI/YQL/YSlow/Hadoop/Boss/Pipes/Flickr/Yahoo News

------
tekhammer
Yahoo still exists? How quaint.

------
zeynel1
"But beyond needing to replace Yahoo! Finance, my daily life wouldn't change
all that much if Yahoo! suddenly disappeared. Would yours?"

No. I never use Yahoo!

~~~
what
Yahoo is the second most visited site on the internet, according to google.
[1] So I think there might be more people upset than you think. Plus all the
people on flickr would be pretty pissed.

[1] <http://www.google.com/adplanner/static/top1000/#>

